# Dr Dre Beat Headphones



## mickalo (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a new set of Dr Dre Beat Headphones and only one side works is there any way to fix this problem? The right side works the left dose not.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo mickalo and welcome to TSF :wave:

If they're new, take them back to where you bought them - Any type of repair is likely to invalidate the guarantee.


----------

